# "Memory Compare Error"



## aran_fusion (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I just got a brand new Dell Inspiron 530s and it was working great for two days, and then I started getting blue screen errors. I got ahold of Dell tech support and they determined it to be a RAM issue and are replacing all four of my RAM sticks, but I've read that using a 800mhz ram stick and a 667mhz one together could cause problems.

the two 1gb sticks are 667mhz, and the two 512mb sticks are 800mhz, will this cause a problem? (I don't have an option since this is what they built my PC with.)

Oh, and running the dell diagnostics on the bad ram gives me 'memory compare error' and I'm not sure what that means. Any information is helpful, thanks. I'm currently running the PC with 1.5gb of RAM (667mhz 1gb and 800mhz 512mb) and the two sticks in there are fine, but the other two cause the system to blue screen with 0x0000000A errors or wont boot at all.

I just want to make sure all my options have been tested before I keep this PC and decide to return it to Dell or not.

the 1gb is > pc2-6400u-666-12-e1 667mhz
the 512 is > pc2-6400u-666-12-d0 800mhz


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sounds like someone picked up the wrong sticks and put in
they should all be the same speed let dell replace them


----------



## aran_fusion (Sep 29, 2008)

dai said:


> sounds like someone picked up the wrong sticks and put in
> they should all be the same speed let dell replace them


Yeah they are, but they're sending me the exact same sticks, will it cause a problem or will my pc be fine with them?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

mixed speeds can cause instability and all will run at the lower speed
phone them back i cannot see dell installing mismatched ram on purpose


----------



## aran_fusion (Sep 29, 2008)

dai said:


> mixed speeds can cause instability and all will run at the lower speed
> phone them back i cannot see dell installing mismatched ram on purpose


well as i said, the numbers match up for the most part, minus the mhz, will it cause blue screens and stuff? or just run a little slower?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the mhz numbers need to match


----------



## aran_fusion (Sep 29, 2008)

dai said:


> the mhz numbers need to match


how so? I'm running right now with 1gb 667mhz and 512mb 800mhz fine


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

and it is running both sticks at the slower 667mhz instead of the faster 800mhz because they are mismatched


----------



## aran_fusion (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats fine with me, as long as it won't blue screen.


----------

